# *UPDATE* So if its not a UTI, why does it feel like I have one? (some TMI )



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, I went in for a urinalysis (sp?) this morning and they said I didn't have an infection. But I have a tender bladder, the urgency, the annoyingly irritated urethra.....I'm scared. I have an appointment on Tuesday, and another appt the week after with a regular MD. I had a severe bladder infection when I was 3, was put under GA and they used some kind of needle to expand my ureters (tubes that go from your kidneys to your bladder?? ) because they were too narrow, and were part of the reason for the terrible infection I'd gotten. I also had an issue with skin growing around my urethra and blocking it. The only thing the doctor did was prescribe some kind of cream and instructed my mom to massage it into the skin. After a while it stopped, and I didn't have any problems. I was 3 when this all happened. Now I'm 21 and I've been suffering with recurring UTI's since I became sexually active at 17. Oddly enough, during my pregnancies I did not suffer with them. My 2nd is 3 months old now, and the symptoms are returning. They come and go, come and go. A part of me thinks that the surgery needs to be done again, that my ureters are too narrow again, causing me discomfort, or there could be scar tissue causing problems....UGH. I probably need to see a urologist......this is all scary because I DON'T GO TO DOCTORS!!!!







: And of course I start thinking crazy stuff like "what if there's a tumor in there somewhere?" Then I think that they should have just left me the hell alone when I was 3.







: Thoughts? Help?

*I went in again today and they re-tested me, and sure enough I have a bladder infection. I am in terrible pain, but I've started antibiotics and hopefully it will clear up soon. I was given a referral to a urologist here in town, and hopefully I can learn more about why I keep getting these infections.*


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Mama Poot. I am probably of no help. I get UTIs all the time. ALL THE TIME. They are awful. I had my first at 18.

My experience probably won't help you, but I had to throw it out there.

Last summer I thought I had a UTI for over 4 weeks. Very real symptoms and very uncomfortable to experience.

Urinalysis said that I did not have a UTI or vaginosis or a yeast infection or anything at all. After weeks of going to the doctor and then the urologist, they determined it was actually stress related. Yep. It was psychosomatic, apparently. I almost couldn't believe it. But after a while, after a lot of the major stressors of my life disappeared, so did the symptoms. Obviously I would never suggest that you are experiencing the same thing, but if nothing else, I just wanted to offer my experience and some hugs. Hope you find out the cause of your symptoms.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cardinal* 
Urinalysis said that I did not have a UTI or vaginosis or a yeast infection or anything at all. After weeks of going to the doctor and then the urologist, they determined it was actually stress related. Yep. It was psychosomatic, apparently. I almost couldn't believe it. But after a while, after a lot of the major stressors of my life disappeared, so did the symptoms. Obviously I would never suggest that you are experiencing the same thing, but if nothing else, I just wanted to offer my experience and some hugs. Hope you find out the cause of your symptoms.

no its very possible. I'm at war with my mom, I have a 15 month old and a 3 month old. My toddler is pretty high needs at times and I'm a SAHM with no car...I spend more time with him than is mentally good for me. We have money issues, I'm in the middle of Chapter 7, going through a period of dramatic change and self-realization in my life, trying to figure out who I am kinda thing. So the stress is manifesting itself in my pee equipment....greeeat







:


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

This was my problem. It's called Interstitial Cystitis. It was related to stress in that stress kills your gut flora and allows yeast/bacteria to grow. Which also trashes your immune system. I was put on multiple antibx, b/c my *&^$#% doctor never tested me for infection. I have no doubt this made it 10x worse. Most IC sufferers have a history of lots of antibiotic use. And IBS, Irritable Bowel Syndrome, which is usually gut flora related.

Raw milk kefir everyday was first step I took that provided relief. Healing my gut flora imbalance with diet and digestive enzymes cured it completely.

I have my story around here somewhere if you search on my name and Interstitial Cystitis in subject.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Oh and bad bacteria and yeast release toxins. Detectable in urine with an OAT test, Metametrix labs does one. My theory is that the toxins are what wear away at the lining of the bladder, the hallmark of IC.


----------



## IansMommy (Jun 14, 2005)

You said that you have a three month old...
Any chance your period is returning (postpartum). I swore I had a UTI after my dd was born (well, when she was around 16 months, anyway). I had several cultures done...nothing. No infection. Turns out, my period came back right around then, and then the feeling went away.
Fast forward to now...my ds is 18 months, and I am starting to have that wierd feeling again...and I am pretty sure the impending period is the case.

Good luck, and I hope it is something non-serious.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Take cranberry tablets. Drink lots of water.

And get in a hands-and-knees position in your bathtub and pee there--or finish peeing there after you start on the toilet. (Sometimes bacteria can build up if you're not able to fully empty your bladder. This position is best for emptying the bladder. )


----------



## stacyann21 (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:

Take cranberry tablets. Drink lots of water.










I get them often and I've never tested positive for one, even when I was sure I had one. I'm not sure they did a culture though. Mine usually resolve within a few days. I start taking the cranberry pills as soon as I feel one coming on.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Not all infections show up on Urine analysis. You need to have them culture the urine. If they don't know this they are







:.

Urine analysis is a screen. It's not definitive.

I agree with the other treatment measures given here, but you need a culture of the urine. Seriously.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IansMommy* 
You said that you have a three month old...
Any chance your period is returning (postpartum). I swore I had a UTI after my dd was born (well, when she was around 16 months, anyway). I had several cultures done...nothing. No infection. Turns out, my period came back right around then, and then the feeling went away.
Fast forward to now...my ds is 18 months, and I am starting to have that wierd feeling again...and I am pretty sure the impending period is the case.

Good luck, and I hope it is something non-serious.

I already have my period back. It returns at 8wks every time. The UTI symptoms revved up before the first period, and now they are acting up again before the second period **TMI**I'm literally dripping EWCM right now, so its getting close. Why would my period cause UTI-like problems?


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&A* 
Take cranberry tablets.

also high doses of vitamin C will do same thing. Also beneficial for knocking out the infection.

However if it's interstitial cystitis, this will be horribly painful.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS* 
also high doses of vitamin C will do same thing. Also beneficial for knocking out the infection.

However if it's interstitial cystitis, this will be horribly painful.

Yeah, if you do not have a UTI cranberry won't help. Cranberry isn't actually good for your bladder, it is VERY bad for your bladder.

With IC either cranberry or Vit C will hurt.







Vitamin C is very high in citric acid which HURTS if you have IC.

I would recommend cutting down the acids in your diet. Coffee, soda, cranberry are some of the worst things for your bladder.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS* 
This was my problem. It's called Interstitial Cystitis. It was related to stress in that stress kills your gut flora and allows yeast/bacteria to grow. Which also trashes your immune system. I was put on multiple antibx, b/c my *&^$#% doctor never tested me for infection. I have no doubt this made it 10x worse. Most IC sufferers have a history of lots of antibiotic use. And IBS, Irritable Bowel Syndrome, which is usually gut flora related.

Raw milk kefir everyday was first step I took that provided relief. Healing my gut flora imbalance with diet and digestive enzymes cured it completely.

I have my story around here somewhere if you search on my name and Interstitial Cystitis in subject.


IC has different causes. It simply means your bladder is screwed up, what actually screwed it up is pretty varied. It is one of those "catch all" diagnoses..there are different causes.

They actually believe mine is allergy related, allergy to dairy.







:

I am suspicious that it might be IC because you have a history of bladder issues and because it got BETTER when you were pregnant.

IC, like many Autoimmune conditions cause have a lessening of symptoms in pregnancy.

Here is a website about it

*http://www.ic-network.com/*

Diet is the first thing any Dr has you try.

Do you have ins?? Ins Compnaies consider it a "pre-existing"condition and it is a darn expensive one. You need ins before seeing a Urologist, you do not want a diagnoses without ins. You didn't mention ins, but I thought I would bring that up.

Get a Urologist-gynocologist they deal with women's issues as well as bladder issues, they'll be more knowledgable about this.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Ooops, thanks, I forgot that warning.

Buffered vitamin C only. Sodium Ascorbate version should be used. No acid problems with that one. Or you can make SA yourself with Ascorbic Acid and baking soda, directions in "Sodium Ascorbate" thread.


----------



## IansMommy (Jun 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Poot* 
I already have my period back. It returns at 8wks every time. The UTI symptoms revved up before the first period, and now they are acting up again before the second period **TMI**I'm literally dripping EWCM right now, so its getting close. Why would my period cause UTI-like problems?

I have no idea...but it sure is annoying. Maybe it has to do with your bladder being in close proximity to your uteris/other parts...







I wish I knew. The feeling truly sucks.


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

I was almost diagnosed with IC a few years ago.

I, too, had bladder problems as a child. Then I had none until shortly after I got married, I got what was obviously my first adult UTI and didn't treat it right away. It turned into a kidney infection and landed me in the ER. Ever since then, my bladder has been a nightmare.

As Abismommy said, if you do have IC, it can be caused by a number of things, and can manifest in different ways.

however, there are several conditions that seem like IC but aren't. In my case, I had what's called PFD - Pelvic FLoor Disfunction - and it sounds like you might very well have that as well. It essentially means that your pelvic muscles are not working properly, and are not relaxing. When they squeeze too much, they put pressure on the nerves leading from your bladder to your brain and so you feel all the symptoms of a UTI without having one.

My bladder has also become extremely sensitive to acid or dehydration since that kidney infection, and so sometimes I have symptoms because I haven't drunk enough water, or had coffee without another drink.

My PFD was "cured" by physical therapy, and I regard my PT as a saint. She did internal and external massages, and taught me exercises to do to learn to relax my abdominal and pelvic muscles, and also how to do internal massages with a special acrylic dildo that was invented to help with these problems. It's angled so you can massage the sides of your vagina, and this helps to get out the muscle knots.

I put "cured" in quotes because I still have the tendency to put my stress into my pelvic muscles and when I'm under times of hard stress, such as what you are describing to a T, my symptoms return. What's also wierd is that I often get EWCM when my symptoms are bad. I wonder if it's my vagina trying to compensate for being squeezed?

However, I also notice a hormonal connection - I have to pee a lot more frequently when I have my period, and often get symptoms when my period is starting. I take a lot of hot baths and use a hot water bottle or heating pad when I'm what they call "flaring". This really helps. I also drink a lot of water and really lower my acid ingestion (coffee, tomatoes, sodas or drinks with citric acid, etc.)

I really recommend going to the IC Network as Abimommy suggested - the information and forums there are SOOOOO helpful! And there are plenty of sections of the website and forum for related conditions liek PFD.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
IC has different causes. It simply means your bladder is screwed up, what actually screwed it up is pretty varied. It is one of those "catch all" diagnoses..there are different causes.

They actually believe mine is allergy related, allergy to dairy.







:

A food allergy really doesn't sound like a different cause to what I'm proposing.

Researchers have known since back to 1920's that altered gut flora was a component of allergies. Whether you believe that leaky gut is a cause or an effect.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Poot* 
I already have my period back. It returns at 8wks every time. The UTI symptoms revved up before the first period, and now they are acting up again before the second period **TMI**I'm literally dripping EWCM right now, so its getting close. Why would my period cause UTI-like problems?

Because estrogen enhances the protective effect that lactobacillus provides to the epithelial cells of the urogenital tract by allowing the probiotics to attach more strongly.

Therefore a drop in estrogen that accompanies the second half of your cycle usually results in more UTI's. And YI's too.

And I noticed a correlation with my IC pain at this time as well.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS* 
A food allergy really doesn't sound like a different cause to what I'm proposing.

Researchers have known since back to 1920's that altered gut flora was a component of allergies. Whether you believe that leaky gut is a cause or an effect.

I don't have a leaky gut. I had a colonoscopy a couple months ago, they did biopsies and everything. They checked for celiac's, you name it.

No gut issues.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Colonoscopy wouldn't test for leaky gut would it? My DS is going thru leaky gut dx and it's stool, blood and intestinal flora tests.


----------



## CerridwenLorelei (Aug 28, 2002)

Blueberry juice or capsules are much better for you especially if it is IC..


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

A HUGE thank you to everyone who replied. I see my obstetrician tommorrow, and a regular MD next week. I do have insurance and luckily its the kind of insurance that does not have pre existing condition restrictions. Hopefully I can get a referral to a doc in Akron that specializes in IC and related ailments. In the meantime I've really been pushing the water, and it seems to keep my pain to a minimum. Thanks again


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS* 
Colonoscopy wouldn't test for leaky gut would it? My DS is going thru leaky gut dx and it's stool, blood and intestinal flora tests.

Already had flora, my Dr is doing a lot of work with IC at a research hospital, I drag things in I have read on the internet and he just gets me an appointment with a Dr in that field. They did allergy tests because I asked about IC being allergy related.

I have a PPO so I use it.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Poot* 
A HUGE thank you to everyone who replied. I see my obstetrician tommorrow, and a regular MD next week. I do have insurance and luckily its the kind of insurance that does not have pre existing condition restrictions. Hopefully I can get a referral to a doc in Akron that specializes in IC and related ailments. In the meantime I've really been pushing the water, and it seems to keep my pain to a minimum. Thanks again



















John Devine, MD - Northeast Ohio Urogynecology and Continence Center, 676 W. Broadway, Akron, OH 44311 - Phone: (330) 344-4005
Specialty: Urogynecology and female pelvic floor health

This guy was listed on IC-Network.


----------



## CerridwenLorelei (Aug 28, 2002)

abimommy you rock


----------

